# FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 on Dell Precision 490



## emmebi (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm trying to install 9.0 amd64 on a Dell Precision 490 workstation with two SATA drives, configured as raid1 managed by Intel Storage Matrix, but bsdinstall cannot see any drive, so the install procedure breaks when trying to partition disks. Even deleting the raid and configuring the disks as non-raid AHCI drives in the bios is not working, the only way bsdinstall can see the disks is configuring them as parallel (legacy) ATA.
Therefore my question is, is there a way to use my disks as AHCI ? even better would be a way to configure them as a raid managed by the Storage Matrix.

Thanks in advance


----------

